# Any Zinesters out there looking to help a new Zinester?



## Deleted member 14481 (Oct 7, 2016)

Howdy community,

The world of self-publishing called and I answered! Right now, I'm planning the Zines I'll be making in the near future, and I'll work on them over winter. If anyone want to help me with any part of the creative process and collaborate with me on them, I WELCOME THE!

I'm looking for other queer people of color to team up with. I am a writer and artist, but that doesn't mean more hands can't get on broad. Looking at things from another point of view helps.

Some Zines will be sold and some will be for free. I want them to be online and available in hardcopy.

Let me know if you're interested in helping with anything! ::eyepatch::


----------



## Vagrant Son (Oct 8, 2016)

hey im a gay poc and id love to contribute


----------

